# happy birthday cardifflaura



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy birthday sweetie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday hunnie x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope you and dh have a good night away hun


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Laura. Hope you have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you girls.  I can't believe I'm 35, still feel about 25!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely birthday Laura.  

Enjoy Cheltenham - We had planned on going there this weekend too as it was hubby's b'day yesterday -but we've decided to stay at home, take it easy and go out for a nice meal instead. 

x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you enjoy your evening laura ..happy birthday


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

have a lovely time Laura.. Happy Birthday


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday laura hope you have had a lovely day and enjoy your evening.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, thanks girls for your birthday wishes.  Had a fab time.  If anyone ever wants a hotel recommendation in Cheltenham let me know it was fab.
Went too quickly though!


----------

